# Lionel track cross over



## Carmen (Apr 10, 2019)

Can a Lionel 90 degree crossover be modified so it can be a crossover for two different loops? thanks!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2019)

Yes. There is a sheet metal shaped like a + underneath than connects all 4 center rails. By removing that piece the 4 center rails are isolated from each other. You can then wire jumpers to connect only the center rails that you want connected. It takes a little surgery but it's not difficult. I did it many years ago with four tubular 90 degree crossings and they worked fine. I just checked and the FasTrack 90 degree is basically the same.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I'd have to see that. I'm having trouble picturing it in my head.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2019)

Denny, if you have a 90 degree crossing just look at the bottom and you'll see how it connects.


----------



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

This is great to know. I had the same question.......Thanks!!!


----------

